# My first Train Scene Build



## Jartog

Hey everyone I just searched this forum and thought I would share with you my first train scene build with you. Its pretty simple but Im going for a gold rush era look and feel but im not near done yet lol


----------



## Boston&Maine

Welcome to the forum! Gold rush, eh? This sounds like it will turn out to be a great layout, so I will keep my eyes peeled for updates :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

It looks great! Do the brown towels work well with the plaster?
The graded foam looks like a nice product ans easy to use. I have never seen it before.
Keep it up!


----------



## Jartog

yea the brown paper towels are rellt good for details but they are wat to thin.. once i finish with the details i will cover it with plaster bandages.. and also I like the foam base because you can cut into it for rivers or something.


----------



## T-Man

I like the effect of the paper towels.
For strength may I suggest strips of carboard stapled in a cross pattern.
You can try to double your towel layer too.
Ya it looks great! I have played around with backdrops. Someday I may do a mountain. Keep it up.


----------



## Jartog

did some more work yesterday... I covered the rest of the foam and carved a river underneath where the waterfall will be. 
























this is where ill put the bridge


----------



## MattKin

That already looks awesome! 
Can't wait to see the finished product. It's "N" Gauge right?
Matt


----------



## Jartog

yea its n gauge.. I am kind of in a holding pattern because the bridge I ordered is still not in yet and I dont want to go any farthur until I know it will fit in that spot. lol should be here soon though


----------



## yellowiron

*Lookin Good*

lookin real good,keep us posted,love those pics.
And by all means...WELCOME TO THE CLAN.:worshippy:


----------



## stationmaster

Are you using Hydro-Cal? Seems like the thing just might get kind of heavy with all that plaster.

It does look like you are off and running. Good job.

Bob


----------



## Jartog

its plaster of paris its doesnt way to bad though


----------



## mltoyz

so i'm guessing that you leave the back parts of the mountain ares open for maintenance or derailments.

by the way,very cool looking.


----------



## Jartog

achually i didnt at first but I went to my local train shop and they told me too lol i was very happy lol


----------



## stationmaster

Did you use a cardboard "lattice" covered with plaster cloth? Then apply the plaster? If so, that is the same method I use.

Bob


----------



## Jartog

no unfortunatly i layed the playter down before i knew about that.. its a little flimsy but not to bad I did about 3 layers of plaster to help with that.. the next scene I do will have the cardboard I really like that idea


----------

